# HELP - ROS Digital Certificate expired



## AJC (14 Nov 2006)

Tried to do my tax return tonight, only to find my digital certificate has expired. Boo  It was ok a couple of weeks ago when I last logged in.

I doubt if I'll get a new one in time.

Any options ?


----------



## Pegasus (15 Nov 2006)

Have you changed from one computer to another or otherwise messed around with the folder where the cert was on your computer?


----------



## AJC (15 Nov 2006)

No, apparently the certs have a 2 year life, and mine happened to expire 5 days ago.

A nice man in Ros said he might be able to get it through by tomorrow, so fingers crossed !


----------



## imogen (16 Nov 2006)

I've been a ROS user since it started and my certificate has never expired as far as I know... I just did a quick check on old emails, and that's at least 4 years.

Imogen


----------



## AJC (17 Nov 2006)

Dunno, mine expired, and I didn't get a new one on time (I haven't got it yet) 

Rang my local revenue office yesterday, and they said that they would refund surcharge interest that will be automatically applied when I do get around to filing my return in the next few days.

ironically, my calculation suggests I am owed a refund


----------



## bazermc (17 Nov 2006)

AJC said:


> Rang my local revenue office yesterday, and they said that they would refund surcharge interest that will be automatically applied when I do get around to filing my return in the next few days.


 

God that was nice of them.

It is worth ensuring ros/revenue have your current email address so that you can get notice when your cert is due to expire.  
If it does expire it can take days to get back but if you update before the expiry date it will take five minutes to renew.  

This should be a good stern warning to all self employed people and tax agents

Thank god pay and file is over for another year


----------

